# PT740 - Ammo problem



## Wisc4ever (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi All, I did a search, but didn't come up with anything. Just bought a Taurus PT740 slim. Took it out today and burned through three different brands of ammo. Short background: Had a S&W SD40 before. Sold it, bought the PT740. Had ammo left over from the S&W. Brands: Remington "white box" FMJ, Tul Ammo (Russian steel casing brand) FMJ, and some hollow points I carried on the S&W (sorry, can't remember the brand). Shot about 90 rounds today. Set up a makeshift target and stood at 15 feet then 10 feet away (Clay Pigeons on a board) and after 30 rounds, all 6 pigeons still stood. I noticed the rounds were going way over the target. I adjusted the rear dot sights to the highest settings, without any change. I also aimed below the target hoping to compensate, but that didn't work either. I set up a cardboard sheet just to see where the shots were going, and all were way high of center point. After 70 rounds, two pigeons are down. I blame the Russian steel brand. My brother has a PT740 also, and owned longer than I have and he says bullet brand is a factor. Okay, any suggestions on brand? What should I be using, what should I avoid? 

Weather conditions today, 25 degrees, no wind. 

Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First, try to find out exactly where the pistol's sights are pointing.
Use a table or other steady rest to support your hands as they hold the gun, and press the trigger smoothly while carefully maintaining your sight picture on a small-bullseye target. Aim so that the bullseye is "balanced" atop your front sight. Fire five shots.
If things are as they should be, at about 10 to 15 yards your hits should be almost exactly where your sights were placed, at the bottom of the bullseye.

If your sight picture is well maintained, and your trigger press is smooth, your hits should be close to one another on the target. If they're not close together, your technique needs improving, and this may be the cause of your problem.
If your hits are within a small group, your technique is probably not the problem, so look at where the his are grouped. This is the real sight setting of your pistol.

If the hits are still high, you will need to find a taller front sight. Or, if it is possible, you might switch to loads with a lighter bullet, since lighter bullets will hit relatively lower on the target.


----------

